# Who Has Placed Emersed Grown Plants Into the Aquarium?



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

How happy have you been overall with placing emersed grown plants that you grew back into the aquarium? Overall what kind of dieback or adjustment have the plants had to make? Did you do anything special? I know that most plants from the LFS are emersed grown, but who knows how long they have been in transition.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

If you provide emersed grown plants with an ideal aquatic environment, they will adapt just fine and quickly change over to their submerged growth form (if they are indeed 'true' aquatic plants).


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Personally I avoid buying emrsed plants as I've never found them to adapt all that well, or they look very different than what I thought I was getting, or it just took too long. I have a good tank and grow many plants quite well, this has just my experience. Besides buying from LFS is for the birds. In my experience much better prices buying from fellow APC members and you get plants that are already adapted to submersed most of the time.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Water Wisteria as shipped with emersed leaves in first pic and two days later in the second pic you can see a few stems survived in the back right of the tank. Third pic 40 days later submersed growth is frighteningly vigorous. Nothing special, just faith and patience. I didn't know what the heck was happening until I read about the difference between the appearance of the two types of growth via the APC plant finder pages.






























Apaa said:


> How happy have you been overall with placing emersed grown plants that you grew back into the aquarium? Overall what kind of dieback or adjustment have the plants had to make? Did you do anything special? I know that most plants from the LFS are emersed grown, but who knows how long they have been in transition.


----------



## jonny_ftm (Feb 26, 2009)

I always buy Tropica/Dennerle plants that just arrived to vendor, so emersed growth. Never had issues, given they have a good CO2/light/nutrient balance. Achieving a good CO2 balance in water compared to the 300ppm found in the air is probably the major source of issue people encounter and are unaware of


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

sometimes its a longer process than I like, but switching from emersed to submerged growth is less painful than the other way around. Once I have decent sized bits of submerged growth, I trim them off and replant and then toss the remainder.


----------

